# Eugene



## Moontoon (Feb 18, 2018)

So did you know cool guy Eugene is secretly a nerd?


----------



## brickwall81 (Feb 18, 2018)

Eugene has been exposed


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Feb 19, 2018)

OH MY GOD! Why didn't I think you could change his glasses?!?! I saw his little eyes today because of the angle he was standing and I thought it was nice that he HAD eyes, even though beady. BUT OH MY GOD! He's adorable as a nerd. I love his swagger though, and don't know if I could SHAME him by changing his glasses. I imagine his talking like a greaser dude like "Hey mamma, what's the haps?" So I don't think I could bare to change him...


----------



## Moontoon (Feb 19, 2018)

Haha yes, it’s pretty strange, isn’t it? ;w;


----------



## AndroGhostX (Feb 19, 2018)

10/10 best outfit ever for Eugene!


----------

